
Ask HN: What can make me more lazy? - oswalpalash
Hey Community!<p>I love to write automation scripts and also like playing with my IoT devices (Particle is amazing ^_^). Having said that, could anyone suggest me some script to write, which could possibly make me more lazier. 
Thanks again everyone.
======
insoluble
I'm not sure whether you meant this question rhetorically or in sarcasm, so
I'll just answer it literally in this reply.

If you wrote a program that allowed you to click and type without moving, that
would probably make you lazier. Another option could be a script that goes
through all your plans (such as calendar events) and deletes or corrupts those
ones mentioning physical activity. On another note, perhaps a script could be
made that, whenever you start up something productive like an IDE, the script
closes it and opens up a time-wasting webpage or game in its place.
Additionally, if you had a script that replaced Online tech ads with ones
selling junk food and sofas, that could lead indirectly to more laziness,
depending on the recipient.

